# Haus of Guns Anniversary Gun Giveaway



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Posted this in General Firearm Discussion too, but didn't figure it would hurt to drop it in here...

Hey fellas, I know I'm fairly irregular on the site these days. Not because I don't love y'all since PT is really where H.o.G. got its start, but just as a time issue. A few weeks ago I got back from my first trip to the SHOT Show in Vegas. Talk about overload! Anyway I've been swimming in footage since and we've had a pretty special landmark approach in the past couple days.

Sunday was Haus of Guns' first anniversary on the interweb! So many of you helped out early on with showing support and commenting on my new posts: Youndon, Bar-D, Bones44, Mattuk, WildEd with the link share and loads of others. You guys have no idea how much time, effort and cash Chris has invested in getting this thing to the top on a fast track, he's definitely showed his friendship through his actions and I am forever grateful. I realize it's ONLY a year, but as one gun blogger wrote about our anniversary this morning, "A year is something like the equivalent of 7 internet years online."

ANYWAY, I'm giving back with a legit gun giveaway! If you'd like to read the initial "1st Anniversary Post" that has a PT shout out you can do that below and the link to the info about the gun giveaway and instructions for entering are below that. Thank you guys so much for everything you've done to get Haus of Guns its start. I'll never forget where I came from!

Haus of Guns 1st Anniversary Post

Haus of Guns 1st Anniversary Gun Giveaway


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I always need a new Gun LOL


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> I always need a new Gun LOL


Even more true... You always need a new FREE gun.


----------

